# Shaman King Discussion & Question Thread



## craniumissues (Oct 21, 2004)

are there any sites that have the latest shaman king translated manga for direct or bt download?  seems that the ones that are given in the forums are all either irc, dead sites, or not up-to-date.....


----------



## Lee (Oct 21, 2004)

i use to watch it but then naruto came along and i stopped watching it.


----------



## ACTAWESOME (Oct 21, 2004)

im also wondering


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 22, 2004)

You'll have to go to Manga-Rains IRC channel for the latest chapters..
#manga-rain @ irc.irchighway.net


----------



## jewboy606 (Dec 18, 2004)

*manga?*

does anybody know where i can find some shaman king manga? and anything else thats really good (im open to sugestions)


----------



## mpthread (Dec 19, 2004)

for shaman king you either have to buy the versions from viz or go on irc and get them from manga rain

if your looking for other titles check the recomended manga post


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 25, 2004)

where can i get chapters higher than 128?


----------



## AsanoHa (Dec 26, 2004)

I believe manga-rain has translated up to 128 or 129 of Shaman King. If you want a good site send me a message and I'll hook you up.



> where can i get chapters higher than 128?



You can't, manga-rain hasn't done the translations any higher than 128 yet.


----------



## hopeless ninja (Jan 9, 2005)

yes i do.  you know banzai too?


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah from where are you im from baselland


----------



## hopeless ninja (Jan 9, 2005)

i'm from z?rich.     can i send you a privat message, because i have some questions and i can't speek english very good/well? and i think it doesn't belong to this thread i think ding


hehe i'll come to basel. 18 jan. because of the green day conzert


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah it doesnt belong and you are allowed to send me a pm


----------



## Throes (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, it's good, I only want to see it subtitled, hopefully on the DVD it will contain an uncut dual language one.


----------



## Sayo (Jan 9, 2005)

some1 move this?  =\


----------



## SabakuKyuu (Jan 9, 2005)

I have watched it before 4kids licensed it and it was good. Then i watched the 4kids version and i think it kinda sucks lol, i hope they do make an uncut version.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Jan 9, 2005)

ugh, 4kids version is horrible >_<


----------



## Blue (Jan 9, 2005)

Moved.

Be sure to make your threads in the correct Forum next time.

Oh, and...SHAMAN KING ROCKS M WORLD!!!

Tao Jun kicks your ass.

That is all.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 9, 2005)

Just like to say this is one of my favourite animes of all time, and Ryu of the Wooden swrod is one of my favourite characters ever!

seriously good anime, until i watched the dubs on Fox Kids and Tao Ren is an english public school boy *looks angrily at english anime dubbers*


----------



## Faust (Jan 9, 2005)

Sry that i posted in the wrong thread but i've readup to volume 8. And if you have read it  (not seen it i don't know where that is in the story line) i picked my name and avatar after the best char Faust the eighth


----------



## Rurouni (Jan 9, 2005)

I think Shaman King is awesome. But, I don't like the dub :/


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 13, 2005)

I watch the english version on jetix in the uk, tis cool.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 13, 2005)

I heard they show it in the Phillippines. Das xool.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 13, 2005)

Why is the manga better?


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 13, 2005)

Mizu-kage said:
			
		

> Why is the manga better?



Well I can't speak about the Animated version of SK they show in japan, since I haven't seen it. But if we compare this to the Foxbox version of Shaman King its a no contest. But then again, comparing anything to 4kids is a no contest.


----------



## defenestrator (Jan 19, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what exactly did 4Kids cut out of it? I can't really think of much that would be offensive or unsuitable for kids.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know what they cut out of it because i only saw one episode, but i do know that the dubbed voices were very very very bad. The dubbed ACTING was even worse and the theme tune sucked.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 19, 2005)

Man the theme tune sucks, it so CORNY!!!!!!!!! Cornier than creamed corn out into a corned shaped container, sold by the company Corny Mc Corn


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 21, 2005)

defenestrator said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what exactly did 4Kids cut out of it? I can't really think of much that would be offensive or unsuitable for kids.



I'm not sure what all they cut Out. I know the Marijuana Leaf(could be a different plant leaf, but I'm assuming its weed due to Yohs laid-back nature) from Yoh's Jacket is gone. I'm sure alot of the killing(the violent death scenes) were cut out. stuff like that.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 21, 2005)

What violent death scenes?

for it being such a kick ass anime, this was one friendly anime, amyeb the deaths of the X-Laws aside.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 22, 2005)

Violent death scenes in SK? Wow! I didnt even know that. Also yes as somebody mentioned, the dubbed voices are *Simon's voice* tottally abysmmal.

Yoh sounds like a hippie with a shotgun upp his butt.
Ryu sounds like a retarded Cuban drug lord.
Horo-horo sounds like Mizuki on crack.
Manta sounds like a dog forced to learn english.
Anna sounds like a girl with an all day period.

Do I need to go on?


----------



## Nionel (Jan 22, 2005)

Check directmanga.com, they have the SK manga through Chapter 131, as well as a lot of other good manga on there


----------



## suPMah (Mar 12, 2005)

i'm in fact kinda pissed on manga-rain for being so slow with their publishing..
i wanna moreeeeee!


----------



## silent_speech (Mar 14, 2005)

double-time, the Shaman King shown in the Philippines is GREAT!!! They didn't change the 2 original openings, the voices actually FIT the characters, plus they didn't cut anything from the original (that's what i know anyway...)

My only complaint back then was that I wasn't able to see the last few eps because we needed to move...

I really hate the 4kids version, they just had to give Ren Tao the english accent, they made Yoh sound like some guy who just got out of bed, and worst of all they changed HAO's name to ZEKE!!! WHAT THE HELL?!?!?! How dare they disrespect the great name of Hao-sama?!?!


----------



## Invisus (Mar 15, 2005)

4Kids release an uncut DVD with subs, so you guys really shouldn't gripe about it. They show the dub for little kids and to follow FCC rules for TV content and then release uncut subbed dvd's. 

If you are going to bitch, you should bitch about your community and government who sets the laws for content allowed to be shown on TV.


----------



## Anime_Aries (Mar 15, 2005)

I love the manga for Shaman King and the Japanese version of the anime. It's a shame that 4Kids had to obtain it because they totally butcher it. (WTF! Why does Ren who is Chinese have an English accent and Lyserg who is English doesn't?) I'm only on chapter 56, but one difference I noticed from the manga and anime is that in the anime Ren and Jun are captured by their uncle when in the manga he is their father. Also, he had a panda in  his lap and when he got mad he totally squished its head! (Poor panda! ;_; ) Anyways, that's all I've noticed so far, but I would recommend boycotting the 4Kids version and watching the original Japanese version and reading the manga! Oh yeah! Faust is the best! He's my favorite character!


----------



## Codde (Mar 15, 2005)

Invisus said:
			
		

> 4Kids release an uncut DVD with subs, so you guys really shouldn't gripe about it. They show the dub for little kids and to follow FCC rules for TV content and then release uncut subbed dvd's.
> 
> If you are going to bitch, you should bitch about your community and government who sets the laws for content allowed to be shown on TV.


Yes but they still alter the music and go out of their ways to force a mood and to make the voices not serious and quite 'goofy'... 4kids that is.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 15, 2005)

defenestrator said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what exactly did 4Kids cut out of it? I can't really think of much that would be offensive or unsuitable for kids.



It's not that they cut unsuitable stuff out, they cut things like the characters on Tao Jun's scrolls and such like that... A whole lot of people thinking magic=bad.  They tried to turn Shaman King into another Harry Potter. 

Anyways.  Dub<Japenese<Manga. 

I can't stand changed names in dubs.  That's like if your name was Morti went over to Japan and they changed your name to something that you've never heard of like Manta.  You'd be quite pissed off.


----------



## defenestrator (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't stand changed names either, I actually get really attached to them. It's just wrong to change them, bordering on sacreligious. 

And if they're going to be that politically correct on the whole 'magic' thing, good riddance to them, I say.


----------



## Inactive Setsuna (Mar 18, 2005)

I really enjoy reading the Shaman King manga but I'm sorry to say that the anime totally sucked! I watched it in japanese with english caption so it's not a dubbed problem!   
I mean the 64 episode anime was far from what I was expecting! and the final conclusion was just boring: the lend-me your powers stuff so that I can beat the big boss is something I really hated in Saint Seiya!  

PS: I've read the manga up to volume22 so I know what I'm doing when I compare the manga to the anime!


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 18, 2005)

4Kids sux at dubbing Shamamn King. At least they didn't get naruto

I know a good place to get instant shaman king manga. rocklee mini manga


----------



## sofiane (Mar 26, 2005)

Your site doesn't seem to work.

Does anyone no where i could have the end of the series (from vol 25 to 32)
I'm so desperazte I'll also take IRC channel


----------



## rangeofhakke (May 17, 2005)

I am up to 140 in shaman king.  I want to download the chps after that but i don't know where.  Directmanga.com usually host some, but right now the newist links they have for the chps don't work.  Any one have a site i can get them from? or a irc channel that is not mangarain?


----------



## darkknigh61189 (May 17, 2005)

Hehe, I'm in with this guy as well. I really want to know what happens next!!


----------



## rangeofhakke (May 18, 2005)

Thank you for that, i have been wanting to read 141 and 142 for a while.  IRC can be real annoying at times.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 13, 2005)

*Can someone find me Shaman King manga on a MSN Group please?*

I've been looking for SK on MSN forever!


----------



## CABLE (Aug 13, 2005)

why on MSN? you mean you want to dl it? you can just go to directmanga.com


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 13, 2005)

I found a place, I'll post it up when I find the link.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2005)

From volume 10 : /



Chapter 0 -> 152:

Link removed

Volume 1 - > 13


----------



## Sands (Aug 15, 2005)

hey ppl!
who is your fav charcter in shaman king?
me? anna and ren second


----------



## Akaichikyu (Dec 20, 2005)

is the manga end at 32?


----------



## Tenten4Neji (Dec 20, 2005)

Same goes for me , I think the ending was a lil...bad at the anime *haven't seen the manga yet* 

My favorite characters would be Hao and Anna 

Just wondering, does anybody have the manga of Funbari no Uta? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Funbari no Uta is the sequel of Shaman King


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been looking for manga scans for SK for a while but no luck ... I'm only up to volume seven on it too ...


----------



## shibigoku (Jan 29, 2006)

There are not much chapters of shaman king on the net. It's better to buy the released books.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 1, 2006)

RedSkyCoffee said:
			
		

> I've been looking for manga scans for SK for a while but no luck ... I'm only up to volume seven on it too ...



there aren't many scans on the net. the best is buying the volumes, like i did (up to volume 30 already )

i don't think u find more translated scans on the net than til chapter 170. 

if u are searching in french translation, they are almost finished translating the whole manga.


----------



## isanon (Feb 4, 2006)

aww shit no more scans after 170.... and i cant afford to import the books from uk


----------



## phuongthao (Mar 3, 2006)

i 've read chap 180 last year.

i think it's obvious that jojo will integrate with hao  ==> become shaman king


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 5, 2006)

bummer, i was looking for the manga releases i've just read it upto chapter 170 and i don't feel like buying the lot.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 6, 2006)

its a great manga, you should buy it. really : )


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 6, 2006)

But then i would still have the problem of everything being in japanese, wich i just happen to not understand a word of it.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 6, 2006)

do you understand french?

if you do, you can buy them all like i am doing it. (still the last 2 volumes missing) 

if you understand german, you can buy them too. tho i am not sure how many volumes are out.

and for english... i don't know. Try to check the places where u usually buy your mangas.


----------



## JusDaMan (Jul 10, 2007)

*SHAMAN KING VOLUME 33(END) CONFIRMED*

Takei annouced at Japan-Expo that Volume 33 of Shaman King will be released later this year! It will be 280 pages.

Yay yay~!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 10, 2007)

Shaman King is getting a ending Wohoo!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 10, 2007)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!! This is even bigger news than the release of the last Harry Potter book!!!!  WUHU!!!!!!


----------



## Freija (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL there's an end ?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 10, 2007)

Is this a rewritten/redrawn actual ending, or that crappy one they had in Jump god knows how long ago?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 11, 2007)

YeS, Yes, Yes lets all have SEX


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 15, 2007)

Holy...that is awesome, I stopped reading the series partially because I knew there was no conclusion yet...but now that it is continuing, I guess I totally have to resume reading!


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jul 15, 2007)

Err...Wait! Can someone explain this to me? I thought it has ended some time ago. Just what is so awesome about this? ._.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 15, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Err...Wait! Can someone explain this to me? I thought it has ended some time ago. Just what is so awesome about this? ._.


the ending was not an ending...
not even worthy of being called a cliffhanger....it just stopped...


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 15, 2007)

so when does the anime cut off from the manga?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

> *New Hiroyuki Takei Joint oneshot manga*
> 
> From the latest Jump SQ issue, hitting stands on March 4th, is a brand new advertisement, which states that on April 18th, a special Jump SQ edition will be released. Within this special issue is a special, one time only manga, drawn by BOTH Hiroyuki Takei and Stan Lee! For those who are unaware, Stan Lee has worked on the following American comics:
> 
> ...



OMG! it's first time I've seen mangaka x amerikan comic


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Stan Lee work with Takei? I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Mar 1, 2008)

Hm, what would this be about? =/


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't know what that's about but seems interesting

Oh almost forgot

*Three more days till the return of Shaman King*


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

^ u talking about volume 33? where is source?


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

Source is right


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 1, 2008)

Is Yoh omnipotent?


----------



## Neenah (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so glad to see Mankin return with new chapters and a proper ending it deserves. 
One of the few shounens I fell in love with. 

And judging by the first 2 reprint covers, Takei has really improved his drawing style


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 4, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 4, 2008)

HELL YES!!!!!!!

Shaman King rules


----------



## guari (Jun 1, 2008)

OK, This is very cool news, but it's 2008 and I still haven't been able to find this Vol 33... does anybody know where to find it, or if it even came out?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 1, 2008)

It hasn't come out yet.


----------



## guari (Jun 1, 2008)

T_T how sad that my soul should cry this day...

any word on when it should be coming out?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2008)

guari said:


> T_T how sad that my soul should cry this day...
> 
> any word on when it should be coming out?



The entire series is being re-released and the final volumes with the true ending are suppose to come out in Spring 2009.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

My favorite character is Faust VIII since he a mix of both Marlowe Faust and Goethe Faust. Since Faust VIII is from Germany and Faust I was from the 1500's since Marlowe Faust was from England and the 1500's and Goethe Faust was from Germany and the 1800's which means that Hiroyuki Takei must have read both of those stories and used both to create Faust VIII.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish I knew but I don't know either.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2008)

Majeh said:


> some1 answer plz..?



It only goes up to 285.

There isn't anymore material to scan until the re-print volumes conclude. After that the new material for Shaman King will be released around this time next year.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 8, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> It only goes up to 285.
> 
> There isn't anymore material to scan until the re-print volumes conclude. After that the new material for Shaman King will be released around this time *next year*.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

It a long wait alright.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 24, 2008)

*SHAMAN KING HAD THE WORST ENDING EVER.*

so, i've read all of shaman king, and the end was terrible. actually, to be specific, it wasn't an ending. it just cut off. now i've found out that they plan on continuing it in a second series called something like shaman king zang bang keng wang (not actually, but something along those lines) which takes place 5 years after.

but, i am still not satisfied at all. if anyone else agrees with me, or thinks that it's just wrong to have a manga just end abruptly like that let me know. and if you agree and havn't heard, shonen jump is re-writing and re-releasing all 27 volumes (i think that's how many it is) or shaman king, and it'll include the actual end to the shaman fight. shaman king pt. 2 will be called Shaman King Kang Zeng Bang. with the way the releases are going, the final volume will be out by spring 2009. i don't know if this will be in japan or usa + canada.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2008)

dude there are quite a few mangas/animes that just end, its nothing new


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2008)

Its getting remade with the true end soon, stop whining.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 24, 2008)

What I'm confused about is the re-releasing (and re-writing?) of all the volumes. There are already 16 or so volumes out, should I not buy those? I'm confused as to exactly how these new releases will be different. Anyone who'd care to enlighten, I'd appreciate it. I tried reading the series online, but I've come to hate reading manga online even more than I hate watching anime on my computer. Give me the offical, paid-for, better quality version anyday.

Because if all they're doing is re-writing the last volume (followed by new volumes), then hell, I'll just buy the volumes out now, but hold off on buying the last one until the revised version comes out.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

it has happened to many mangas


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 24, 2008)

Most Japanese mangakas suck at endings. Its nothing new.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm glad i dropped it before ending. simply lost interest.


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 25, 2008)

the worst is the very good manga hunter x hunter. the mangaka simply called it quits without ending.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2008)

Doom85 said:


> What I'm confused about is the re-releasing (and re-writing?) of all the volumes. There are already 16 or so volumes out, should I not buy those? I'm confused as to exactly how these new releases will be different. Anyone who'd care to enlighten, I'd appreciate it. I tried reading the series online, but I've come to hate reading manga online even more than I hate watching anime on my computer. Give me the offical, paid-for, better quality version anyday.
> 
> Because if all they're doing is re-writing the last volume (followed by new volumes), then hell, I'll just buy the volumes out now, but hold off on buying the last one until the revised version comes out.



Special Edition releases end up with some redrawn art, maybe more colored pages, SK will have a new ending, and for the most part only come out in Japan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2008)

so is their really a sequel in the works? i might pick up the manga again if thats true.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Special Edition releases end up with some redrawn art, maybe more colored pages, SK will have a new ending, and for the most part only come out in Japan.



Okay, in that case I might pick up the volumes at my bookstore when I've got the money (probably will be a while, I'm going to a con next month and there's a ton of good anime DVDs coming out this year).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

> Most Japanese mangakas suck at endings. Its nothing new.



Most of the time its not their fault, they're told to end a manga with in a number of chapters so end up either rushing or screwing it up completely.



> the worst is the very good manga hunter x hunter. the mangaka simply called it quits without ending.



Wow do your research again. Togashi went on Hiatus, didn't end it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Most of the time its not their fault, they're told to end a manga with in a number of chapters so end up either rushing or screwing it up completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow do your research again. Togashi went on Hiatus, didn't end it.



thats half true, alot of manga that end abruptly, get pulled so either theres no ending or its rushed --> perfect example is zombie powder by kubo tite, the manga is actually pretty good, but its just ends after three, because his publisher pulled it
but there are also cases like satan666, the mangaka wanted to start a new work
or cases like rumiko t. , who from what ive heard alot of her major works dont have real endings, and its just a pattern with them


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm just waiting for the true end like most other people. I'm sure the OP won't feel too disappointed when that comes out.


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Most of the time its not their fault, they're told to end a manga with in a number of chapters so end up either rushing or screwing it up completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow do your research again. Togashi went on Hiatus, didn't end it.



Hiatus = he got laid.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

And she is the mangaka of Sailor Moon too.


----------



## carl yamanaka (Aug 21, 2008)

*Shaman king*

Hey thre everybody, i would like to know if there is anyone else on this forum that are reading the popular manga by Hiroyuki Takei: Shaman king?


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

I?m reading it
the reprints 1-16 are released in japan 
every month 2
here is the offical websites of the reprint
Alternatae Ex-Mode


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2008)

carl yamanaka said:


> Hey thre everybody, i would like to know if there is anyone else on this forum that are reading the popular manga by Hiroyuki Takei: Shaman king?



I re-read it a few months back. Still remains one of my favorite shonen manga to this day and I can't wait for Hiroyuki Takei to release the actual ending in 2009.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 26, 2008)

shaman king was the first manga I`ve ever red 
so I like it very much


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm still eagerly awaiting the ending.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I think hao and jeanne are really awesome but the manga fails because of the uberleveling of hao


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

i just read the manga a couple of weeks ago. it was my first time reading i was a big fan of the anime but the manga is way better. o am eagerly waiting for the true ending to one of my favourite shonen mangas. i hope it doesn't disappoint does anyone know how long the real ending will be?


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah the manga is 1000 tims better then the anime

the true ending will be released in reprint volume 27
july 2009 I think


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah the manga is 1000 tims better then the anime
> 
> the true ending will be released in reprint volume 27
> july 2009 I think



how long is the volume though? it's going to be hard to fit in 5 or 6 more fights (i lost count) then a battle against hao and someone has to become shaman king. that would be hard to fit in a regular volume of what around 10 chapters


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah the reprints have 12-15 capters
I don`t think takei will show every fight

mankin-trad is the page who translate it 
I`ll search for new information


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

Pitou said:


> nyah the reprints have 12-15 capters
> I don`t think takei will show every fight
> 
> mankin-trad is the page who translate it
> I`ll search for new information



it would be weird if he didn't though. i have a feeling some of the members of the patch tribe will switch sides and we will have a patch tribe vs patch tribe battle while the group takes care of hao in a fight. either way itis going to be epic


----------



## Pitou (Dec 24, 2008)

nyah the ending of shaman king will be released on april 2009


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 24, 2008)

Pitou said:


> shaman king was the first manga I`ve ever red
> so I like it very much



same for me, have re-read it 3x times now and I'm collecting the manga(in dutch) thinking about bying the french once so I can have y collection faster.

ow and for all your mankin news:
 ^^


----------



## Pitou (Dec 25, 2008)

nayh I read the german manga
volume 32 will be released in july


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2009)

As far as I know there is no 286 or 287.

There are the extra chapters with Yoh and Anna's son as well as a chapter showing Hao before he became an onmyoji. 

There are the KangZangBang chapters which are going back to 265 and creating a proper ending from there. Only KangZangBang 265 and 266 have been released so far.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 2, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> As far as I know there is no 286 or 287.
> 
> There are the extra chapters with Yoh and Anna's daughter as well as a chapter showing Hao before he became an onmyoji.
> 
> There are the KangZangBang chapters which are going back to 265 and creating a proper ending from there. Only KangZangBang 265 and 266 have been released so far.



I guess ill conclude that its a fake chapter or somethin and not read it.


----------



## Ender (Mar 2, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> As far as I know there is no 286 or 287.
> 
> There are the extra chapters with Yoh and Anna's daughter as well as a chapter showing Hao before he became an onmyoji.
> 
> There are the KangZangBang chapters which are going back to 265 and creating a proper ending from there. Only KangZangBang 265 and 266 have been released so far.



you mean son?  lol 

I can't wait for the actual ending, I love this manga, friggen wicked. I also wish they'd do a redo for the anime, one that follows the manga more closely


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice, I didn't catch myself writing that. XD

I don't know why I put daughter lol. 

As for the actual chapters that were released, I must say that was one hell of a way for Marco to go out. That was pretty bad ass of him.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 2, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Nice, I didn't catch myself writing that. XD
> 
> I don't know why I put daughter lol.
> 
> As for the actual chapters that were released, I must say that was one hell of a way for Marco to go out. That was pretty bad ass of him.



It was badass, killing your friend and committing suicide at the same time. 

the chapter after the 2 new chapters finally makes sense now though.  Hopefully the rest of the fights won't be as short though.


----------



## Shade (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I left of in Shaman King somewhere back when all the chapters weren't scanlted. Now I wanna start reading again since KZB is coming out. The latest event I can remember is Marco's old life being recalled, any ideas?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 3, 2009)

Something I have always wanted to ask in a shaman king thread

Do you guys think Yoh and Anna Did "IT"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 3, 2009)

Well seeing as they have a son later on, its a given.


----------



## Ender (Mar 3, 2009)

uh yea....the night b4 Yoh left to the USA....u didn't figure that out? ._.;

edit: wait, r those new chapters like ACTUAL NEW chapters? or reprints of the old ones?!?! O_O


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2009)

They are actual new chapters with new content.

Basically 265 and beyond are being re-done so the series has an actual ending.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> They are actual new chapters with new content.
> 
> Basically 265 and beyond are being re-done so the series has an actual ending.



Wow thanks for the info, I didn't know the new old chapters would be out now I thought they would start June.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so glad _mankin_ is getting a proper ending. I don't mind hao-sama in a dress and all (he has the butt for it.... Im such a homo ), but I wanted to see everyone with their s.o.n vs asakura "christ" and the g.s.

I know it is a futile task but surely hao will pity them and give them a fight to remember.
hopefully the story will end with yoh convincing hao to just make EVERYONE into shamans. that way everyone is happy. then they fuse and rule forever.

then I would be happy .


question: is that too far-fetched?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I am so glad _mankin_ is getting a proper ending. I don't mind hao-sama in a dress and all (he has the butt for it.... Im such a homo ), but I wanted to see everyone with their s.o.n vs asakura "christ" and the g.s.
> 
> I know it is a futile task but surely hao will pity them and give them a fight to remember.
> hopefully the story will end with yoh convincing hao to just make EVERYONE into shamans. that way everyone is happy. then they fuse and rule forever.
> ...



Suprisingly no it's not.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2009)

well we know Yoh wins from Fubari no Osen (spelling? oO) lol the only question now is, how many more ppl died, and how'd he win?


----------



## The Imp (Mar 5, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> well we know Yoh wins from Fubari no Osen (spelling? oO) lol the only question now is, how many more ppl died, and how'd he win?



It's a shounen, we all knew he was going to win in the end from day one it's only about how he is going to win. 

I think they'll get their new spirits (SoF, SoE etc.) then they will transform into gundam suits like the way Hao used SoF and we will have an epic battle of the ages.


----------



## Creator (Mar 5, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> They are actual new chapters with new content.
> 
> Basically 265 and beyond are being re-done so the series has an actual ending.



You has made Creator happy.


----------



## Pitou (Mar 6, 2009)

Its not clear that yoh win
maybe you died and haos mind changed or something else


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2009)

^have u read Funbari no Osen? (spelling)?


----------



## Pitou (Mar 8, 2009)

I red funbari no uta
but they did never say yoh win


----------



## The Imp (Mar 12, 2009)

this

Brand new fucking chapter out.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a very weird feeling for me.

I remember reading this years ago, and now I'm reading it all over again. My childhood has an erection over Kalim going beastmode on Horohoro.

AH NEED MOAR


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 15, 2009)

How did Kalim find out Horohoro's real name?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> How did Kalim find out Horohoro's real name?



Weren't the Patch always informed about their contestants backgrounds and identities?

It has been a while since I've read older chapters so I can't quite remember.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2009)

It would be kind of Stupid if your Contestant won, and as he/she was being crowned they were like

Oh Great Shaman King/Queen... uhh what the hell is your name anyway.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 26, 2009)

Did anyone read the latest chapter about Horohoro? pek

Damuko 

Link


----------



## The Imp (Mar 26, 2009)

It was a pretty cool chapter. I wanna see how horohoro wins now. Does anyone know when the next chapter comes out?


----------



## Majeh (Mar 26, 2009)

Are the KangZengBang chpaters gonna be from 265 and up or are they just gonna be 265 and 266 and then continue from the last 2 chapters that came out.?


----------



## Reonhart (Mar 26, 2009)

Dang, I wish Damuko was permanent..


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2009)

Fucking Awesome
Aww there love is so strong
/shaman King

yeah and To bad she has to go all Chibi again, Also his victory will probably be in some over dramatic fashion with him using his full power and such


Well now all we need is for the rest of the gang minus Yoh to get a Girl


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 27, 2009)

Reonhart said:


> Dang, I wish Damuko was permanent..



Same here                       .


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 27, 2009)

Reonhart said:


> Dang, I wish Damuko was permanent..



 Me too, hopefully they'll make that possible!


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2009)

hmm shaman king could ressurect her

this manga needs more loli hell every manga needs more loli.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 27, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Are the KangZengBang chpaters gonna be from 265 and up or are they just gonna be 265 and 266 and then continue from the last 2 chapters that came out.?



265, 266 and from where we are now till the end


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty great chapter. 

Dakumo was a surprise indeed. Someone needs to make that form permanent after they become Shaman King.


----------



## Neenah (Apr 7, 2009)

If any of you are are interested here is the last Kang Zeng Bang of Mankin vol 27 RAW 

I..I fucking lol'd and I fucking cried.
It has ended. .-.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

New Chapter on OM.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2009)

*Resists looking at RAW*

The new chapter was a short one (15 pages) but at least we didn't have to spend a whole lot of time on this member of the Patch tribe. March on to the next one.


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 7, 2009)

they ddin't show how the fight with kalim ended.....lame


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Dude was 1 shoted.

also I came when I saw the raw


----------



## Creator (Apr 21, 2009)

VOTE IN THREAD, NOW.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 4, 2009)

290 was released. We have more of the loose ends filled in with this chapter. 

Also fuck yeah Tao Ren.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2009)

He better stop holding back and just one shot the bitch.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2009)

Chapter 291 is out.

The fight didn't last long but that isn't surprising considering we only have less than 10 of them left now. With still plenty of Patch to deal with and Hao himself.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 11, 2009)

While I have never felt that Shaman King has had great fights and felt that the initial Patch fights went on too long, this also feels a bit too quick, especially considering how much more important Kalim and Nichrome are in comparison to Bron. I'm still enjoying this, though, and really look forward to the finale. It would be nice to see Chocolove do something since it has been a while; he hasn't had a proper fight since the Shaman Fight ended. At the same time, I would also like to see Ryu have another shot, but I know that's far less likely to happen.


----------



## The Imp (May 11, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> While I have never felt that Shaman King has had great fights and felt that the initial Patch fights went on too long, this also feels a bit too quick, especially considering how much more important Kalim and Nichrome are in comparison to Bron. I'm still enjoying this, though, and really look forward to the finale. It would be nice to see Chocolove do something since it has been a while; he hasn't had a proper fight since the Shaman Fight ended. At the same time, I would also like to see Ryu have another shot, but I know that's far less likely to happen.



The mangaka was limited to only a volume so it's obviously going to be rushed but I'm glad that we're getting it at all.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> The mangaka was limited to only a volume so it's obviously going to be rushed but I'm glad that we're getting it at all.



Well, its not as if I'm complaining or anything; Takei has made good use of the chapters he has been afforded and Shaman King as a whole is a unique manga (especially for a shounen), but with that said, he has his weaknesses as a writer/artist, as most do. Doesn't change the respect that I have for him, though, and I know he'll deliver a powerful finale.


----------



## xemteexx (May 14, 2009)

I'm really loving these past couple of chapters. Each one has some sort of sweet little moments about Anna and Yoh, to some degree...

290 had Hao and Yoh talking about mind reading and making a connection to Anna. And 291 had that adorable moment where Yoh talked about Ren finding a special someone too and having a family. That part, in my opinion, linked to Anna/Yoh so much. I loved the way Yoh was drawn when he said that-- so intimate and sweet. I love it that even though she's not in these chapters, there's some sort of moment that connects to her. Haha, I'm sure a pathetic Yoh/Anna fan... ^^


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2009)

CHAPTER 292 Is online


----------



## The Imp (May 19, 2009)

Probably one of the most interesting Path tribe fights yet. Is Silva next?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2009)

yeah next is Silva then the alien. finally we're on the last volume. Its all coming to a close in just a few more chapters


----------



## Hat Hair (May 19, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. 

Thalim went from being scared witless of Hao in his last appearance to dominating Yoh's group and lecturing them on plant life. It's a reminder of difference in their levels despite everything the group has been through to get to this point. Thalim's oversoul is pretty interesting; given how economic plants seem to be, you'd think they would be more popular among shaman, or maybe you'd actually have to know a lot about plants to utilize them properly. I can see that being a turn off for most.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 19, 2009)

Hao with the GS os is THE SHIT!


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Thalim has been one of the more interesting Patch members so far. Badass plant user I can appreciate. 



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hao with the GS os is THE SHIT!



Damn right.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2009)

293 is out.

I was laughing hard when everyone realized that Chocolove hadn't done much of anything yet in comparison to others. 

However, his erosion technique he pulled is very interesting. No surprise it was so powerful considering Hao used to do something similar with Spirit of Fire anyway.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh shit now its time for Silva, I bet he lasts 2 chapters no wait 3...
that way the last 7? can be fore Hao

Also Chocolove pwns


----------



## Wesley (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate this manga.  I read it all over the course of several days and I really ended up hating pretty much everyone, except for Ren, Maiden, and Lyserg.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2009)

294 is out.

A nice battle between Silva and Yoh. I'm a bit saddened that it can't last that long but oh well. Silva seems to have gotten his development and their fight will most likely end next chapter.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2009)

i realy like these new shaman king chapters, but the pace seems really fast.

fights only last 1 or 2 chapters, although there is ALOT goin on within those few chapters actually. maybe i'm just used to dragged out fights like naruto and bleach.

i really like the art as well. i've saved lot of colour pics of the characters and O.S's etc released with the new manga guide.

since recently they are remaking anime like dragonball and full metal alchemist, i thought it would e good if they re-animated shaman king using the manga storyline. some of these fights would look good animated. 

one thing i did like that was exclusive to the anime were the giant spirit over-souls of the main characters never usd in the manga. perhaps if they make the new anime, they could use thm in a kind of movie or ova episode.

and i saw some spoiler pics of chapter 299 on another site.

*Spoiler*: __ 




One Falls


----------



## Mad Ego (Jun 15, 2009)

Silva didnt last long did he
Oh well he already got to fight a little at the start of the arc anyway


----------



## Creator (Jun 15, 2009)

Mad Ego said:


> Silva didnt last long did he
> Oh well he already got to fight a little at the start of the arc anyway



Neither did any of the other 8. 

Interesting chapter, the latest one.


----------



## Mad Ego (Jun 15, 2009)

Creator said:


> Neither did any of the other 8.
> 
> Interesting chapter, the latest one.



well the standard pace seemed to be 3 chapters for every Patch officiant
which was changed to 2 with the Kanzenban releases
Though Radim got the most coverage for sure (Plus he killed Faust too, that bastard!)


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2009)

I just spent the last 1 week re-reading this series so that I can understand the Kang Zeng Bang better. xD So many characters I used to love (and still do) in this manga: Hao-sama, Matamune, Anna, Yoh, Ren and many more! And the Osorezan Revoir arc is plain awesome!

But frankly, the english translation is not very good. Last time I read it in chinese and it's far more accurate and beautiful. But whatever, Shaman King is still one of my top 10 favourite manga.


----------



## Mad Ego (Jun 21, 2009)

wow
Hao wiped the floor with just about everyone


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2009)

Mad Ego said:


> wow
> Hao wiped the floor with just about everyone



Well he is God.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 21, 2009)

Reading the raw right now is so tempting.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 21, 2009)

Meh we all know he wont win in the end this is a Shonen, where comeing back to life is a basic occurance


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 21, 2009)

No pulse?
No life?
No soul?

No problem.

The only way I can see Hao dying is if he commits suicide


----------



## The Imp (Jun 21, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Meh we all know he wont win in the end this is a Shonen, where comeing back to life is a basic occurance



I know that they're gonna survive but from what i've heard the final battle is super epic. damn it, i wanna see Hao with the spirit king OS.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 21, 2009)

Despite what happens I can't but help to laugh at how random it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hao: Good morning!  What a lovely nap.
Everyone dies.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 21, 2009)

In this one chapter hao does more as a villian than 99% of fictional characters


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 22, 2009)

I want Shaman king animated properly damnit!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope Yoh will summon Matamune in the final battle.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope the next chapter comes early....

Anyone knows to make signatures with the photoshop?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2009)

Good Morning. My Name is Hao Asakura. Prepare to DIE


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

Hao-sama is officially my  new favorite manga character pek pek

Also shit it's been a while since I've read this series 

The training in hell part was off the hook. 

Also the drinking in the restaurant part was just plain weird O_O 

New chapters rule

Old ending sucked 

New ending rocks my socks. 

Also fuck the english manga version


----------



## blueblip (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow. Hao plays God like, well, a vindictive God ought to.

Why hello there! Yeah I'm looking at you...


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys can you tell me what chapter Yoh's mother and father meet for the first time?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 23, 2009)

man... hiroyuki takei can write his ass off. hao was shit your pants scary before, but now... hao is _ringu_ scary. he just... killed like a god would. deny them their life force and voila.

hao was irrivocably awesome before but now... he is a god. period.

I want to make an inspirational poster that says.

_that was a misquote. I didn't say I saw the superman and he was native american.
I said I saw god and he was native american._

that would be so fucking win.  now I just need to find out how to make them


----------



## Unknown (Jun 30, 2009)

298 is out,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 we can see the power of the Spirits of Nature, at lest all the power that Yoh and company can uses without any training to learn to control then.
Next chapter is Hao and the GS


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! 

That chapter was AMAZING! 

Go Elemental warriors!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

How are they still standing?  God said no.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2009)

Great chapter. I like the conversation between Hao and Yoh more than the fighting part. Next chapter is going to be crazy. I'd already seen some of the techniques used by Hao from the raw, and they rock!




Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey guys can you tell me what chapter Yoh's mother and father meet for the first time?



The one where Yoh's mom just got dumped by her boyfriend and asked Mickey to sing a song for her? End of Volume 30/Chapter 266.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2009)

71 pages of pure epicness


----------



## Mad Ego (Jul 25, 2009)

No wonder it took so long to come out


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2009)

THE EPIC ITS OVER 9000!!!11!!!one!!#1!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoah. Turning Sephiroth are we?


----------



## The Imp (Jul 25, 2009)

Hao's mom comes to the rescue.

That is so lame.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 25, 2009)

When you have no way in hell to win a fight..., you just call your opponent's mom so she stop him/her from bulling you.
Great.

And Hao fighting the SoN(with the power of earth) using the whole fucking universe It's just pure win.


----------



## Tian (Jul 25, 2009)

It's not a conventional manga, so i'm glad it didn't have a conventional ending. 
Hao's power is unrivalled. I'm glad they brought back ohachiyo.  
Maybe after the next issue they'll continue with hana Asukura's adventure to reunite them soon in the future. 
According to Takei, the person at the end with anna is a combination of yoh and hao but we don't know who is the dominent mind.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 10, 2009)

Can someone fill me in on something here? And this might be a spoiler but I've been hearing it all over... (I believe it's from the last chapter)


*Spoiler*: __ 



... Since when did Ren and Jeanne have a baby?! Where did this pairing even come from?!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

So is this series worth reading?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 10, 2009)

Adachi said:


> So is this series worth reading?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> The one where Yoh's mom just got dumped by her boyfriend and asked Mickey to sing a song for her? End of Volume 30/Chapter 266.



Yeah anyone got a link to that particular chapter? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2009)

Adachi said:


> So is this series worth reading?



It's honestly better than the shonen trinity.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2009)

One Piece is better than Shaman King imo


----------



## Gary (Aug 23, 2009)

Any one have any idea when chapter 300 is cumming out?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 23, 2009)

chapter 300 is out now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2009)

FUCKING YES!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> One Piece is better than Shaman King imo



To each his own...

Also more importantly LINK
TO LAST CHAPTER


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 23, 2009)

Due to all the gaps in the releases, I can't figure you who Ren's wife was. Any help?

And go hippie Yoh!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2009)

I Jeane as in the Iron Maiden 

More importantly AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Let that be your last battlefield

SEQUAL MANGA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
FUCK yeah


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally a proper ending. Takei did the best he could with what they allowed so I'm glad we got to have one.

"I'm the fucking Shaman King". That line killed me. 

I feel tempted to buy the Mentalite.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> One Piece is better than Shaman King imo



Their comparable IMHO.

The quality comes from both Shaman King and One Piece, at least appearing, to be works that had the whole story planned out as you read it in long stretches.

They are like Pandas and Polar Bears.  Both are excellent manga, but aimed at different tastes.  

Still, we are saying Shaman King rocks because it is done.  How many people, like myself, only really read Shaman King in large tracks of chapters at a time?  

If this series started around the time of the Shoenen Trilogy and we were still reading it a week at a time how many would be complaining about Loltakei and Over Soul Plot?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ren married the Iron maiden person!?!?!?!!?

I don't even remember a single line a dialogue between them


----------



## Jugger (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that all chapter are out i can read this next. It was long time to wait


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Ren married the Iron maiden person!?!?!?!!?
> 
> I don't even remember a single line a dialogue between them



He was like "Hey why don't you really kiss me baby?"


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Aug 23, 2009)

Remember that Shamesh kissed Ren (twice, which Ren didn't like) to revive him. Maybe something started after that.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, two of my favorite characters hitting it off sounds good to me.  Too bad there was zero developement between them and almost zero character developement of one of them period.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 23, 2009)

Why was anna so quiet in the last chapter? T___T


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Good ending was good.

For those of you wanting some RenxJeanne development(though it doesn't compare) look forward to my MX-over Fanfic.

Great series, really loved every moment of it. This and Rave Master are my two favorite underrated mangas.

About how much time would you guys say had past by the end of it? About 10 years?


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 24, 2009)

I must say I like the ending a bit and I'm a bit excited for "The Mentalite"


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> About how much time would you guys say had past by the end of it? About 10 years?



7 years, as stated on page 22.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

What the fuck?

Anna didn't say anything She always made my luls.
And lol, Hao is so badass. "I'm the fucking shaman king"

Anyone else think they need to cut their hair? Yoh's hair is too long.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2009)

i didn't like the ending too much...

i don't feel like it ended properlly. it showed how the fight against hao ended, but instead of showing what happened after that. it skipped 7 years later. not good. we don't have the full picture of what happened.

also...yoh said hao will try to change the world, but if he fails then yoh will kill all humans. it's been 7 years and they said nothin has changed. so shouldn't yoh try to kill everyone soon?

the ending wasn't bad. it just wasn't enough for me.

the girl at the end was hao's mum right? with matamune i guess.

"the mentalite" may have some of what i wanted to see so that may clear up some other stuff too.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2009)

Now the question is who will be the first one among us to make the "The Mentalite" thread when scans come.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2009)

why make a new thread? just post it here. it's still shaman king discussion.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

AVATAR - is it revolucionary?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2009)

hao liked anna so much cos she reminded him of his mother. is that creepy? almost a milf paradox.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> also...yoh said hao will try to change the world, but if he fails then yoh will kill all humans. it's been 7 years and they said nothin has changed. so shouldn't yoh try to kill everyone soon?



You got Hao and Yoh mixed up. >_>




> the girl at the end was hao's mum right? with matamune i guess.



I think it's Hao.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2009)

I'M THE FUCKING SHAMAN KING.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like I didn't get a good end.  Would have finished the series, but I stalled at 290.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.onemanga.com/Shaman_King/180/07/

Jeanne seems hot for Ren's balls.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2009)

i dunno why i wrote yoh, not hao. i remember i wrote it different but then edited it, i thought i wrote it wrong before...

anyway, hao should try to kill everyone soon. flood the earth, and then start all life again sounds like a good plan.

and are you sure that girl is hao? that doesn't make sense to me. i know he was 'princess hao' once, but it's not the same.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

Hao can solo the shonen trinity.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> http://www.onemanga.com/Shaman_King/180/07/
> 
> Jeanne seems hot for Ren's balls.



That's just the way Jeanne is.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome ending is awesome


----------



## The Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

terrible ending

hao's mom had to save them. that is terribly sad.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Wesley

Seriously, this is like the 9th anime/manga series you've complained about.




kurono76767 said:


> terrible ending
> 
> hao's mom had to save them. that is terribly sad.



Naruto is terribly sad this is epic


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 25, 2009)

*Should I....*

So a couple years ago, I started reading Shaman King. But I stopped around chapter 80 as I had some shit come up, and I never got back to it. Should I continue? Is it worth reading till the end?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2009)

It finally has a proper ending now so yes.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @ Wesley
> 
> Seriously, this is like the 9th anime/manga series you've complained about.
> 
> ...



I don't find being saved by your opponent's mother epic, it's stupid. The ending sucked. 


Also that Naruto comment is completely irrelevant. I don't give a shit if Naruto is terribly sad, that has nothing to do with this garbage ending.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I don't find being saved by your opponent's mother epic, it's stupid. The ending sucked.
> 
> 
> Also that Naruto comment is completely irrelevant. I don't give a shit if Naruto is terribly sad, that has nothing to do with this garbage ending.



Yes that comparison to Naruto I made was indeed irrelevant but the same can be said of both you and Wesley's apish crybaby reasoning put's you in the minority. If that's what you think I'm surprised you made it to the end. The manga had to link Hana Asakura into the story since his one-shot was in high demand as well as the faces of the adult main characters. This was a good ending. Not all endings can be solved with can be solved by beating the shit out of the bad guy. Shoot, if anything was a misguided kid with no parental supervision. This was proven when Yoh sat down and had coffee with him and bathed together. But it'S pointless talkin to you since I can tell from your post you're post that you're the type of person that likes Michael Bay movie atmosphere to it all. If you want that go watch the anime. It'll be easier for you and Wes to understand. It even has the inhumane act of Hao being killed by his brother.


----------



## Pitou (Oct 15, 2009)

new chapter is out
men is really jeannes son, i couldn`t believe it until now


----------



## RivFader (Oct 15, 2009)

Pitou said:


> new chapter is out
> men is really jeannes son, i couldn`t believe it until now



Link please?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I don't find being saved by your opponent's mother epic, it's stupid. The ending sucked.
> 
> 
> Also that Naruto comment is completely irrelevant. I don't give a shit if Naruto is terribly sad, that has nothing to do with this garbage ending.



Wesley is a better troll than you.


Also really an Epic battle does not make good ending.

Really some of the best literature ends in similar situations.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 15, 2009)

link 

Is this the new chapter!?!?!?


----------



## Pitou (Oct 15, 2009)

no 
Killer bee vs Raikage


----------



## Unknown (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, what a great chapter.

Hana: God do you hate me?
Hao: Have you call me?

Hana isn't anything like Yoh, he is a mixture of Anna and Yoh...
There's other chapter or that's the last one?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 15, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

A SEQUEL!

GOD BLESS THE MANGA GODS!


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 15, 2009)

Wait, so this guy is working on Ultimo and the sequel?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn dude.  Ren's and Jeane's kid comes fully loaded.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 16, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Wait, so this guy is working on Ultimo and the sequel?



Ultimo is only monthly manga he can do 40 pages in 2 weeks. Then he can do another 40 page for shaman in other 2 weeks and thats how he will spend working a month. Its like doing weekly manga he can do it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2009)

Shaman King has a sequel? Oh fuck...


----------



## Pitou (Oct 16, 2009)

these chapters( i think  there are 3 chapters) are in the mentalite and are maybe the last shaman king chapters
damn I just want to see a picture with jeanne and ren
and ultimo is really great. every sk fan should read it^^


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2009)

The Hana's epoch is part of the mentalite?


----------



## Pitou (Oct 16, 2009)

I think so
here are some pictures i`s seen


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to school and other manga I almost forgot about shaman king  the ending was nice, it was good to see yoh and anna.

And I'm so going to follow the sequal >_<


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just saying the Author design for women is to similar to the girls in Ultimo...

I mean I know it ain't easy but he could try to spread out.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 16, 2009)

i think this is a really bad idea to have a sequel...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> i think this is a really bad idea to have a sequel...


Only if you come in expecting full on shaman king part 2.  They've already set up a different dynamic with Hana's persona, him being forced to go to school instead of fight, and Hao showing up being like 'something wicked this way comes'


----------



## Xnr (Oct 16, 2009)

I am thinking of reading Shaman king. I have seen the anime in its entirety. Is it worth reading from the start considering I lose interest if I know what's going to happen next. Are they any major differences in the story line and the portrayal of characters?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 16, 2009)

Fairly major differences.  I think the anime is less full of shit.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 16, 2009)

LooneR said:


> I am thinking of reading Shaman king. I have seen the anime in its entirety. Is it worth reading from the start considering I lose interest if I know what's going to happen next. Are they any major differences in the story line and the portrayal of characters?



Most of the anime is adapted from the manga but they created their own ending where as the manga continued and ended later on.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Fairly major differences.  I think the anime is less full of shit.



Can you expand on that? As in what should I read.



kurono76767 said:


> Most of the anime is adapted from the manga but they created their own ending where as the manga continued and ended later on.



My question is whether I should read from the anime ending or start from the beginning.

Also has anyone read the Kang Zeng Bang version?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 16, 2009)

LooneR said:


> Can you expand on that? As in what should I read.



Characters tend to die and be revived alot.  Lots more religious/afterlife talk.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 16, 2009)

LooneR said:


> Can you expand on that? As in what should I read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just read it from the beginning. Kang Zeng Bang version is the same thing but it has an extra volume that gives Shaman King a proper ending.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 16, 2009)

OK, guys. Thanks for your help . I will start from the anime ending as I am really anxious to see the whole thing.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe you should post this in the Shaman King discussion thread dude

Anyways it's pretty alright ya ask me


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought the author was off working on a new series that didn't have anything to do with Shaman King. I'm glad that this is out and I hope they continue it weekly or at least the releases are close to each other.

Edit: It's nice seeing all those characters again, and does Hao still have the GS?


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Maybe you should post this in the Shaman King discussion thread dude
> 
> Anyways it's pretty alright ya ask me



Well this is technically a new series so I thought I should make a new thread haha 

I wonder what's up with the girl at the end. Has Anna been getting friendly with Silva?!


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 1, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Well this is technically a new series so I thought I should make a new thread haha
> 
> I wonder what's up with the girl at the end. Has Anna been getting friendly with Silva?!



I thought the same thing, Anna and Silva wha? 

----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 1, 2009)

Psychs said:


> I thought the same thing, Anna and Silva wha?



Yeah I'm interested in what other crazy couples had offspring haha

Ren Tao's sister with like Chocolove ahaha


----------



## Fran (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey I'm interested in picking up another shounen. 
how do you guys rate Shaman King? 
if this is getting a continuation, i might be interested in reading it. the synposis doesn't look promising, but none of the good ones that I enjoyed do.

Time to investigate


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 2, 2009)

Shaman King starts out good enough and maintains "good" until around the second half. just gets worse gradually


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 2, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Hey I'm interested in picking up another shounen.
> how do you guys rate Shaman King?
> if this is getting a continuation, i might be interested in reading it. the synposis doesn't look promising, but none of the good ones that I enjoyed do.
> 
> Time to investigate


Good before it turned into Gundams

then it just became...lose, powerup, win, lose, powerup, win and repeat

apparently, you get powerups when you die


----------



## Medusa (Nov 2, 2009)

looolwat annaxsilva? fkk seriously??


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 2, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Yeah I'm interested in what other crazy couples had offspring haha
> 
> Ren Tao's sister with like Chocolove ahaha



I wonder who Yoh ended up with than.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 2, 2009)

It took this fucker 4-5 years just to give Shaman King a proper ending. Now he wants to make a sequel?


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 2, 2009)

Psychs said:


> I wonder who Yoh ended up with than.



Well the main character is the spawn of AnnaxYoh donno how Silva's daughter came to be. Looks too similar to Anna though and she said she was the Third meaning there might be a second


----------



## migukuni (Nov 3, 2009)

anna and silva
i dont believe it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2009)

Shaman king "flowers"? Why don't they just call the series, Shaman king "i'm gonna try and milk this series for all its worth because i'm a one hit wonder"?


----------



## migukuni (Nov 3, 2009)

oh btw, flowers is hana's name obviously lol

HORO HORO is sooo HOT MAAAAHHHNNN~~~


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Shaman king "flowers"? Why don't they just call the series, Shaman king "i'm gonna try and milk this series for all its worth because i'm a one hit wonder"?



1 hit wonder? Lies Ultimo is a great Manga...

Ignore the fact that Stan Lee is the co creator.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 3, 2009)

So, I heard this won't have many chapters. Is that true?
btw: DDL links pls


----------



## J3n0va (Nov 3, 2009)

Wth is up with with Anna x Silva!? What happened to Yoh?


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 3, 2009)

why don't the author just leave the series in the grave... without yoh... it's gheysauce...


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2009)

Anna didn't finish with Silva but with Yoh, Silva's daugther's mother is unkown, and the Anna she is refering too It's Anna the first, her master, and It's not Anna the second, Yoh's wife...

Anna the first It's from anpther manga of Takei called Anna the Itako....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It took this fucker 4-5 years just to give Shaman King a proper ending. Now he wants to make a sequel?





Inuhanyou said:


> Shaman king "flowers"? Why don't they just call the series, Shaman king "i'm gonna try and milk this series for all its worth because i'm a one hit wonder"?





Aqua Timez said:


> why don't the author just leave the series in the grave... without yoh... it's gheysauce...



Relax, it is just a one-shot more or less and not all one shots are done to become new series. Not to mention he is already doing Ultimo anyway. He wouldn't be able to serialize this while running Ultimo at the same time in SQ. 

He can't run two series in SQ at once and he most certainly wouldn't manage to get this through in WSJ when the original one got ended prematurely. There is no other shounen magazine for him to serialize this within Shuiesha.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought it was a part of mentalite

UlTIMO is really better
read it if youre a fan of shaman king


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 14, 2009)

What!? a new one, awesome.


----------



## αce (Apr 29, 2012)

Bump
Chapter 19


----------



## Skaddix (May 9, 2012)

Interesting wonder who has kids besides yoh and rin.


----------

